# The Final Stage for my car



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Well I have finaly finished the car after almost a year for the engine rebuild.. and its been up and down working on it but here it is on its final stage.

PS* untill I decide I want to do something else to it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks good, i would bin all that audio stuff in the back but thast just me


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

looks good! :smokin: 

engine is very shiny 

Guess you're not taking any passengers with that audio install 

One thing I did notice - are you no running any air filters?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

I would like to say thanks to the people involved in finishing the car before I start the mod list.

Prospec for all their services and the parts
Alan & Andrea for talking me into finishing the damn thing
[email protected] GT-ART for bearings tech info
The guys at the workshop for fitting the engine in
And the GTROC of course the best Skyline fourm on the net.

Mods
HKS Cams
HKS springs
HKS cam sprokets
HKS Pistons
HKS Con
HKS Forged crank
HKS/ATI Damper
HKS T51R Kai BB kit
Jun crank Stud
Jun Oil Pump
Jun Sump
Tomie head studs
Greddy I/C
Greddy intake
Greddy fuel rail
N20 direct port 120hp
Nismo N1 block
Nismo water pump
Nismo Type R Suspentions
Nismo Sturt bar
Nismo Sway arms
Nismo Circuit links
Nismo Twin plate clutch
Nismo Brake pads
Brembo F50 brake calipers rotors
Custom Radiator
Cusom Oil cooler(s)
Sard 700cc injectors
Boschx2 pumps
Apexi PFC
RB25 AFM's
Blitz front bumper
Blitz side steps


am sure am forgetting somethings as well but am sure you heard all the above a million times and now am included in the soup mix  nice to be back


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

"One thing I did notice - are you no running any air filters? "

The in the box and I just finished the car couldnt stop driving it did 200km with it  still runnin in

Ohh yes and this car is being built for circuit racing the stero will go for a roll cage in November am planning on destroying all production cars with it this time around no excuses


----------



## 33truballa33 (Apr 8, 2006)

amzaing looking car.


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Very cool! Massive airintakes at the front there  How much power?


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Fantastic, lovely car.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

"Massive airintakes at the front there How much power?"

Those are just to cool down the oil going to the engine,,2 oil coolers running in a seires ever try running a Skyline in 35C + weather on a race track? I honestly didnt want to do it but getting the car to perform a good 20-30 mins on the track here requires a lot of cooling and I been threw many setups with radiators fans coolers etc and honestly this one worked for me last time around on my old setup. I wish we can have 20c weather here but thats almost impossible at day time.

As for how much Hp the car is making now. No idea guess I have to wait and see but hopeing for around 550-600 reliable.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Hi Mo,
Its been a whilst mate.
The car looks great , I thought the Ice would have been taken out ages ago.
Remember my drunk mate tried to get in the back and nearly sat on it, till we flung him in the taxi !
How familiar are you with the track now ?
When I was last out it was just a model !
Will give you a call soon.
best wishes cokey


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Nice to see you back.
Car looks great - now you can go and enjoy it


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Great to hear the car is finished! 2 oil coolers should offer decent cooling but temps will no doubt get high. Have you considered fitting a CO2 tank for cooling of i/c and oil coolers?


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Moe mate, glad to see you´re back! Do you remember these:




























Click here to see the fullsize versions.

BTW, how did it go with your cartingcareer? Did you kick that guys butt on track that you were talking about when I visited?  

/P


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

what kinda music do u listen to?


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h195/BBD_photos/29bb06bc.jpg

How Familier is that to us?


AN EMPTY FUEL TANK LOL  

Car looks fantastic, must agree with the sounds tho not my cuppa tea


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. .Final Stage looks perfect . .so what are you gona do next? I bet you will not stay there with your hands inside your pockets.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

very nice, what power is she producing? and what is the red button for on steering wheel?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

cokey yes it has sure been a while nice to be back sorry we coulldnt meet up earlier this year but will try to do something over the summer  and will call you hopefully later this week.

Dino the Co2 is ok but i doubt it will make a difference alot of air are going into the oil coolers especially at speeds with good viscouse oil its not a problem.. if intake temps do get out of hand I am considering water/methanol injection at a much later stage am just driving it now 

Perra Heyaaa I almost forgot you took photos of the engine while it was being built I like those actually I only have some of it when it was still being put together, racing I am doing the formula renult campus in france this season currently 9th in the championship was doing better till I missed 2 races.

"and what is the red button for on steering wheel?"
There is a switch you can use it for the horn turn the switch the other way it activates the N2O system.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow... very nice car. The front bumper look special and unique....


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

haven't spoken to you for ages bro,car is looking very nice

the house isn't looking bad either,broken anymore RC helicopters yet 

hows the other skyline coming along?

we've got 3 Skyline's aswell now,i'll talk to you soon and tell you all about them


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Moe,

I though you were long gone from here  , glad to see you back.   :smokin: 
Been a busy guy ay?? 

The car looks great, trust Alan to push you into finishing it, he loves spending others money !!!    

I hope we'll see you around this year, may be pop over after one of your Renault races??


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice to see you back on board, BBD. Top effort on the R, especially the polished engine bay... Mmmm!

Have you thought about ramping up the fuel system (e.g. injectors sizing)? This might be holding you back from expecting a lot more than 550hp from your combination.

Cya O!


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Well done Mo, love the look of your car.

The Blitz front bumper looks V Cool.

Keep us posted on your 1/4 mile times if you give it a blast.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Emil heya we kinda have an aeroplane grave yard atm on the farm thanks to my brother. and ya my R31 is also almost finished just getting the bearings sorted for the gearbox not really botherd with it.

Scott expect to see me soon as I might come over to the UK over the summer and maybe in a week's time for a few days

hipo I know the engine can do a lot more hp on the setup, the ecu isnt the best choice for big power I am on a look out on the top end ecu's atm after running in period finishes might have something waiting for it, and ohh ya the polish job I hate you for setting such a high standard on the engine polish department the oil on my hands has not dried yet.

Huge Keir most defenatly have to take it to a 1/4 pass as soon as possible as I am also dieing to see the results.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

you going to use the same mobile number in the UK Mo?

when you can down to the UK,let me know about it,be good to see you


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Scott said:


> The car looks great, trust Alan to push you into finishing it, he loves spending others money !!!



Oi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I only nudged him I didn't push   

Car looks great Moe also sounded good on the phone earlier  

Hopefully see you soon

Best regards Alan


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Looking good Mo!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Looking good Mo, nice to have you back.


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

Great car, I think you like to listen to bin roo`3a when racing that.

Good luck with the police hassle, wait you are one. lol.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

You forgot something...


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Keywords on this thread.

Helicopter, Aeroplane gravyard, farm, meeting, this summer, Dubai, Arab, Police, cup of tea, and all the variouse chemicals being discussed ,, someone is watching this thread and they have nothing to do with cars I assure you.


----------



## bugatti (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi *BBD*

I was there in autodrome yesterday, and saw you and your nice car.









This is my first post and i'm a noob when it comes to mods.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

shiiiiiiiiit , motar fanan ! 
ماشاء الله


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

dubai, home to many nice cars including yours. :thumbsup:


----------



## Liquid Crystal (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice job BBD, waiting for the records


----------



## bugatti (Aug 26, 2006)

NameIsStanley said:


> dubai, home to many nice cars including yours. :thumbsup:


thanks for the appreciation of cars in dubai ! :bowdown1:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Awesome car.:thumbsup: Unusual for drivers in Dubai to fit a HKS T51R though.... not. 

What capacity are you running?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

BBD, nice car man, do you have a wider wheel arch behind. looks wider or it's just the picture.?


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

*Excellent jop*

Nice ride !


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

*Hi every body*

Yes this is my first time writting , man I love what you did to your GTR :clap: . for me the words GTR is stand for Greatfull To Race :bowdown1: .


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice work!

where did you find that sprocket clear case? looks awesome!


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

*clear sprocket case*

Can I answer that , I used the same clear sprocket case it looks super nice ,but only for limit time becasue after some time which depends of using the car ,it slowely start to change colour antil the sprocket view gone:sadwavey: . The same problem faced to my freind who has the same clear sprocket case:chairshot . THANKS


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

fantastic car Mo


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Ya I didnt wash the car prior to the event and it was the first track day for the car with the new engine setup the day was hot around 42C when it started all engine temps were very good and power was good,, the only other car that was able to stay up with me was the Carrera GT on the stright it pulled away like a train but when it came to the corners I could over take it and stayed that way till the owner spun it infront of me.

I too had some problems by third session due to brake over heating and I am looking into solving that problem now.

The other Skyline I would like to point out is a friend of mine who also posts ont his fourm called tracker strandard GTR32 with only minor modification went the day without much problems


----------



## bugatti (Aug 26, 2006)

BBD said:


> The other Skyline I would like to point out is a friend of mine who also posts ont his fourm called tracker strandard GTR32 with only minor modification went the day without much problems


His skyline made a lot of noise ! 

Please let me know in advance about these track days. My friend wants to attend it with his Porsche GT3


----------

